# New Pictures of Mylo



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a few new pictures of Mylo, In his new home, new walks and Christmas.

Exploring his new garden at the new house:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo with his new toy and bed to go with the new house 










Snow Day!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

He's a beauty, last shot of each set is best because you are more at his level, next time try to get down to his level and you will notice a big difference in your photos


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Christmas Time !

In his Santa's hat:


















Treat from Santa:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I do agree, i find the pictures are better when i'm at his level. But sadly my camera isn't the best so that's why the photo's are abit poor

But soon i do hope for a better camera as i love taking photos of Mylo.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> I do agree, i find the pictures are better when i'm at his level. But sadly my camera isn't the best so that's why the photo's are abit poor
> 
> But soon i do hope for a better camera as i love taking photos of Mylo.


What sort of camera are you looking at ?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Please dont do this to me! He is gorgeous!

I want a Lab


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hubby wants to know what breeding he is? he's in love


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very sweet Mylo face.. love that expression with a big treat on face..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

some great photo's of him he's lovely


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

gsgary said:


> What sort of camera are you looking at ?


I don't know, i just love taking photos i don't know which Camera are the best. But birthday is coming up soon so im hoping for one then.

Can you give me any good brands ?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Please dont do this to me! He is gorgeous!
> 
> I want a Lab


Isn't he just, I'm so lucky to have him. He's also a good boy who's no trouble whats so ever.

Labrador's have to be the best, and hopefully soon we'll be getting another dog for Mylo to be friends with. Not to sure if it will be another Labrador, but also thinking on a Boxer.


----------



## ThomasR (Dec 29, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgoues boy love the picture with his prezzie on his nose:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's lovely 
Great picture of him with his treat on his nose :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Stunning lab, thanks for sharing all the lovely piccies!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm just so jealous!! He is just beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

It's been a few months since i last added picture's of Mylo.

Just some new pictures:
(Not the best as there taken on my phone)

During one of our days out:









Just love his coat in this one:









Out in the garden enjoying his first meeting with his new brother, Junior:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely pictures lovely doggie  he has got a lovely coat


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hes gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

great pics, hes a lovely looking dog and his coat looks like its been polished lol :thumbup:


----------

